# Usar Zener para apagar un led a un determinado voltaje



## Andresgne (May 20, 2008)

Buenos días. Quisiera saber ¿cómo tengo que hacer para encender un led a 9v y apagarlo en 12v? es para un voltímetro y funciona:
a los 9v se enciende un led rojo (y no se apaga, yo necesito que se apague)
a los 12v enciende un led verde
a los 13v enciende un led amarillo y se apaga el verde
y necesitaría que a los 15v se prenda el amarillo y el rojo juntos.

Desde ya, Muchas gracias al que me pueda ayudar!


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

Porque zener. Podrias hacer una rampa y usar un cuadruple OP, y simular un un AD, y tratar las salidas con compuerta. Otra alternativa bastante cutre, seria usar un un relé de 12v, este solo te va a conmutar la tensión del led, cuando alcance los 12v. Prefiero la primera opción porque el brillo del led siempre seria el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2008)

Cada led lo pudes controlar mediante 2 transistores.
Puedes hacer un divisor de tension con 2 resistencias conectadas a la base para que un transistor empiece a conducir a una tension determinada. 
calculas las resistencias para que un transistor empice a conducir a 9 v, el cual colocas en serie con el led.
Calculas otras resistencias para que el segundo transistor comience a conducir a 12V, el cual colocas entre masa y la base del anterior transistor.


Si tienes duda te subo un esquema.


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Las dos propuestas me interesan pero la de pepechip me resulta más facil. El Tema es así:
Tengo 3 leds que me indican:
Rojo 9v
Verde 12v
Amarillo 13v
Lo que necesitaría es que cuando haya 12v se prenda el verde solo al igual que 13v que necesito que prenda el amarillo solo y a la vez que cuando haya 15v se enciendan el led rojo y el amarillo, Me puedes ayudar? por que yo lo unico que consigo es que queden prendidos segun el voltaje pero se presta a la confusión. Si me puedes ayudar con una imagen te lo agradezco.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (May 21, 2008)

Hola.
Hice estos circuitos en Livewire tal vez te dé una idea. Como tú dices, prende el rojo en 9V, en 12V solo prende el verde, en 13V solo prende el amarillo y en 15V prende rojo y amarillo.
Te adjunto los archivos en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Gracias elaficionado pero no puedo verlo por que tengo la versión de demostración y no me deja abrir nada.
No sabe donde puedo conseguir la versión full (ya lei el post de todas las direcciones pero consigo nada mas que la demostración)

Saludos, Gracias por los esquemas!


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2008)

Para el control de un solo led puedes hacer este montaje





Si no quieres calcular las resistencias, puedes poner variables R2 y R5.
R1 y R4 de 10K y R2 y R5 ajustables de 1K.


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Gracias pepechip lo voy a probar y después te cuento como me fué!

Saludos


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Gracias pepechip, anda joya.
Lo que necesito es si me podés ayudar por que no sé como hacerlo es que cuando haya 15v se encienda el led rojo y el amarillo, sin modificar el encendido en los otros voltajes que así está bien. Acá te dejo una imagen del circuito para que te orientes y me puedas ayudar.

Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2008)

seria poner otro transistor que detectara los 15v. 
y en el colector de este pones 2 diodos rectificadores 1n4148, de modo que los catodos vallan al colector, y un anodo al led rojo y el otro anodo al led amarillo.


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Me podría ayudar con un grafico ya que no sé como conectar el transistor para que detecte los 15v.
Gracias pepechip!


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2008)

podria queda asi:


----------



## Andresgne (May 21, 2008)

Muchas Gracias Pepechip por tu ayuda y por hacerte perder tiempo, ahora quedó bien lo único que falta es hacerlo realidad, así que mañana lo voy a hacer.
Gracias elaficionado por el link!

Saludos a todos!  

Andres


----------



## migues (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola Andresgne y Pepechip!. 

Disculpen que reflote este hilo pero necesito ayuda con respecto a este tema. Soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica y algunos conceptos se me escapan, espero puedan ayudarme.

Puntualmente quiero hacer un circuito similar al tuyo, Andresgne, pero que detecte 3.3v, 5v, y 19v (que son los voltajes comunes en placas madres de laptops). No entiendo bien el circuito (principalmente porque 2 transitores por led) y no se como puedo adaptarlo para mis voltajes.

¿Podrán darme una mano?.

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2015)

No creo que te pueda contestar casi hace un año que no ingresa al foro
Un Transisotro lo enciende, cuanodo se supera dicho valor el seguñndo transistor lo apaga.
Para tu caso habria que recalcular los valores para que enciendan en los valores que necesitas


----------



## migues (Jun 17, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> No creo que te pueda contestar casi hace un año que no ingresa al foro
> Un Transisotro lo enciende, cuanodo se supera dicho valor el seguñndo transistor lo apaga.
> Para tu caso habria que recalcular los valores para que enciendan en los valores que necesitas



Gracias pandacba!, no me di cuenta de fijarme si eran usuarios activos.

Voy a revisar otra vez el circuito, gracias por la info, seguramente ahora si voy a darme cuenta como adaptarlo, aunque en mi caso no me interesa que apague un led y prenda el otro, me sirve igual aunque queden los 2 o 3 encendidos.

Gracias!


----------



## eL1ct (Jul 2, 2015)

Hola,
Tambien podrias usar el integrado TL431 de 3 patas que tiene una referencia y un comparador internas... Aunque puede que a 3,3v no te sirva directamente con un LED, puedes usar unos transistores para amplificar la señal...
Este seria el dibujo del datasheet donde saque la idea, en tu caso como no necesitas que se apague, solo con lo que hay en el recuadro naranja te sirve:



Cuando digo usar transistores para amplificar la señal me refiero a algo asi. Esto no lo he sacado del datasheet, pero creo que funcionaria correctamente...

U otra opcion si dispones de una fuente de tension constante (que pueda compartir masa con la tension a medir) seria algo asi:

Aunque aqui recomiendo poner una resistencia en paralelo al LED como indica el datasheet.
(Este ultimo lo he sacado de aqui)

Datasheet:
TL431


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2015)

Podrias usar un Cuadruple comparador LM339 que está en todas las fuentes de PC (gratis ) o un LM3914

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=voltimetro+a+leds&sa=Buscar&siteurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forosdeelectronica.com%2F


----------



## migues (Jul 2, 2015)

¡Genial muchachos!. Muchas gracias por darme una mano, de a poco me voy metiendo y entendiendo. Luego les cuento como me fue.


----------

